# [OT][X][wm] Fluxbox to the limit

## paolo

Ok, il titolo fa ridere ma è efficace.

Sto passando ad X e sto usando questo mitico wm e mi piacerebbe avere un bel pannello tipo Ghnom o Kappa-di-e.

Cioè, il pannello già c'è (con workspace switcher e orologio!!) ma gli manca un program launcher con le iconcine dove magari poterci mettere anche un bel orologio binario da vero giik   :Cool: 

Ora sto usando idesk ma mi piacerebbe se fosse "integrato" e ben configurabile nel pannello.

Idee? Suggerimenti?

so che flux è un lightwm che per scelta non incorporerà mai robe simili ma volevo sapere come vi destreggiate voi.

Grazie,

Paolo

----------

## shev

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Idee? Suggerimenti?
> 
> so che flux è un lightwm che per scelta non incorporerà mai robe simili ma volevo sapere come vi destreggiate voi.
> ...

 

Scusa l'iGNUranza  :Razz:  ma per pannello cosa intendi esattamente? Se ho capito bene alcuni usano i vari *karamba o gdesklets. Io uso semplicemente idesk per le iconcine pratiche (che vuoi di più, fa ciò che serve in modo pratico e leggero  :Very Happy: ) e delego tutto il resto alla slit (in cui ho gkrellm, pager, utility varie). Quando avrò capito meglio ciò che chiedi saprò essere più utile e preciso  :Wink: 

----------

## teknux

credo che paolo voglia una launch-bar, che hanno i famosi KDE-Gnome (ma anche xfce  :Wink: 

ma anche avere un programma tipi idesk non sarebbe male, ti metti le icone sparse sui lati dello schermo (4 lati = 4 "aree argomento")  e dovrebbe andare più che decentemente  :Very Happy: 

io ti consiglio di dare un'occhiata su [url]xfce.org[/url] e leggiti le features, magari potrebbe piacerti  :Wink: 

----------

## paolo

Avete presente la barra di Gnome o di Kde? Quello si chiama panel o toolbar mi sembra.

Quello della KDE e della Gnome sono simili e mi piacciono entrambi.

Posso avere lo gnome-panel funzionante sopra a fluxbox? (Visto che ormai le librerie Gnome le ho installate...) Poi ovviamente disabiliterei il panel (toolbar si chiama qui) di fluxbox.

Paolo

----------

## xlyz

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Avete presente la barra di Gnome o di Kde? Quello si chiama panel o toolbar mi sembra.
> 
> Quello della KDE e della Gnome sono simili e mi piacciono entrambi.
> 
> Posso avere lo gnome-panel funzionante sopra a fluxbox? 

 

yes

puoi usare qualsiasi componente di gnome/kde, se ti va. fluxbox fa solo il window manager. anche se i puri usano applicazioni alternative + leggere (es. rox come file manager, idesk per le icone, ecc.)

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> puoi usare qualsiasi componente di gnome/kde, se ti va. fluxbox fa solo il window manager.

 

Io continuo a consigliarti idesk per gestire le icone/lanciare le applicazioni. Se le piazzi in basso, sembra la barra sullo stile di *karamba e compagnia, ma incredibilmente più leggera  :Razz: 

Per il pager (quello che ti fa vedere che finestre hai aperto e dove sono piazzate consiglio fluxter da integrare nella slit insieme ad altre applicazioni a scelta, tra le quali consiglio wmdrawer che ti gestisce un comodo sottomenu ad iconcine per lanciare qualche simpatico programmino, tipo le utility di fluxbox).

L'orologio te lo puoi mettere nella slit o tenere quello dell toolbar di fluxbox... bhe, credo che in questo modo avresti tutto ciò che c'è nei pannelli di gnome o kde. 

Piazzaci il colpetto finale mettendo slit e toolbar a scomparsa e il gioco è fatto: un desktop completo, funzionale e assolutamente leggero  :Wink: 

Oppure da un'occhiata a fluxspace (trovi il link sulla home di fluxbox), è un progettino che mira a completare fluxbox con le features proprie degli altri WM/DE (più o meno...). Tra le varie cose comprende iDesk, Rox e relativa pinboard (se si chiama così, è una specie di toolbar che fa varie cosette).

Insomma, c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> anche se i puri usano applicazioni alternative + leggere (es. rox come file manager, idesk per le icone, ecc.)

 

 :Cool: 

p.s.: sorry Paolo, ieri ero un po' assonnato e non avevo collegato il pannello che intendevi con i vari gnome-panel e compagnia   :Embarassed: 

----------

## paolo

Oggi ho installato rox e lo trovo molto bellino anche se la funzione principale che mi piacerebbe è il browsing delle risorse samba remote integrata nel mio filemanager...

Appena 2 minuti installo gnome-panel poi vi fo sapere.

In 4-5 mega me la dovrei cavare (gnome-panel&gnome-desktop&libwnck)

Intanto grazie  :Smile: 

Paolo

----------

## teknux

non per sembrare monocorda, tuttavia xffm (il file manager di xfce4) supporta il browsing di risorse samba, NFS, "cestino", preview immagini, montaggio di periferiche (attraverso fstab), e altre cosine simpatiche. Puoi installarlo anche separatamente. Ti copio le dipendenze che richiede, prese da un pc senza X (il famoso gateway che mi invidia morellik   :Twisted Evil:  ) :

```

phantom root # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -vp xffm

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.5.11  +python +readline -ipv6 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.4-r1  -doc +zlib -bindist 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.5-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/opengl-update-1.5  

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unzip-5.50-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cabextract-0.6  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r3  -3dfx -sse +mmx -3dnow +xml2 +truetype -nls -cjk

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.15.0  

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.2.3 [1.2.10-r5] -doc -debug 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.2.5  -doc 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20030708  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.2.4  -doc 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.2.4-r1  -doc -tiff +jpeg 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/libxfce4util-3.99.4  

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/libxfcegui4-3.99.4  -xinerama -X 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/dbh-1.0.15  

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-3.99.4  -X 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-3.99.4  

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xffm-3.99.4  -samba 

```

per formattare meglio l'output ho tolto alcune USE di Xfree  :Razz:  ad ogni modo non mi sembrano molte, che dici?

saluti,

tek

----------

## paolo

Non l'ho provato subito per via di commenti negativi che mi sembra di aver letto comunque verrà testato anche lui.

Grazie 1k  :Wink: 

ringraziante,

Paolo

----------

## teknux

beh mi fa piacere che la cosa ti ha stuzzicato  :Wink:  ti dico subito che io non lo uso moltissimo (uso bash, ma credo anche te del resto...), e dopo aver passato molto tempo su konqueror non è stato un bel passaggio :/ tuttavia con tutti i file manager che ho provato (almeno 5 o 6 compresi rox-filer, gentoo, etc...) alla fine erano tutti peggio (imho). insomma xffm per me è il "meno peggio"  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

